# Оцените Аккордеон



## danikas21 (16 Сен 2016)

Добрый день! Не знала куда написать,нашла этот форум. Мне от мамы остался вот такой аккордеон. Я в этом ничего не понимаю.Буду очень благодарна за помощь.


----------



## vev (17 Сен 2016)

Вот здесь гляньте...

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6961.html#post45178

В Москве можно расчитывать на 5-10 тр в зависимости от состояния. На Авито Вы вполне можете сами оценить уровень цен по запросу Weltmeister Stella 3/4.


----------



## danikas21 (17 Сен 2016)

vev писал:


> Вот здесь гляньте...
> 
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6961.html#post45178
> 
> ...


----------

